# Maxx HD tweaks and hacks



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

I have been looking everywhere for different tweaks and hacks for this phone. I guess I am being impatient.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there something in particular you're trying to do?


----------



## ducats (Nov 9, 2012)

llawen said:


> I have been looking everywhere for different tweaks and hacks for this phone. I guess I am being impatient.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Like he said... depends on what you're looking or trying to do.

I slimmed mine down completely. Removed all the bloat apps, and anything that had a tendency to run in the background.
I tweaked my memory settings, switched governors, underclocked... ran ADW launcher.

What kind of tweaks are YOU looking for?


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

llawen said:


> I have been looking everywhere for different tweaks and hacks for this phone. I guess I am being impatient.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


What are you wanting to do?


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

Over clock, battery life is important but I love speed. Change governors to boosted ass. I am on deodexed ROM right now. I am all about trying any tweak to add speed and fluidity. This phone is fast BUT with tweaks it can be faster.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WagonMafia05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Speaking of tweaks, is there any way to add a 1% battery to the stock rom? I am rooted if that makes a difference.


----------



## llawen (Jan 17, 2012)

WagonMafia05 said:


> Speaking of tweaks, is there any way to add a 1% battery to the stock rom? I am rooted if that makes a difference.


You can use ROM toolbox pro to change that. I have not noticed.. does stock ROM have 10% or 1% battery icon.
Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WagonMafia05 (Sep 4, 2011)

llawen said:


> You can use ROM toolbox pro to change that. I have not noticed.. does stock ROM have 10% or 1% battery icon.
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


It looks like 10%. The last time i used rom toolbox it messed all kinds of things up. I'll just wait for some more custom roms to show up.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I like extreme speed and smoothness and I am willing to sacrifice battery life to get it... As long as it doesn't make phone run hot.


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

llawen said:


> I have been looking everywhere for different tweaks and hacks for this phone. I guess I am being impatient.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


V6 supercharger works pretty well

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## ronschuck (Jan 2, 2012)

v6 supercharger works on the maxx hd?


----------



## clouse2013 (Jun 30, 2011)

ronschuck said:


> v6 supercharger works on the maxx hd?


Works on any android device

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using RootzWiki


----------

